# Bob Page 12 Lead



## cw15321 (Feb 18, 2008)

I had the opportunity to attend Bob's 12 Lead class over the weekend, and I thought that it was amazing.  Without y'all recommending his 12 Lead book I would never of hard of him, so thank you for assisting me become a better medic.  As soon as I got on shift on Sunday, I was waiting for the first call to see if I could remember what he had taught, outside of the classroom setting. 

I just wish that I was a para-pup at his service, as it seems that they have got to participate in some cool experiements and have a real understanding of what a medic should be able to do, and why they do it, once they have passed the NR.

Would recommend him to everyone.  So thanks again.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bob is a great speaker/educator, and also a great person. Glad you were able to attend, and recommend it to any Paramedic.

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 20, 2008)

Bob Page rocks!  In Lead II you got no clue!!!


----------



## Aileana (Feb 20, 2008)

Never heard of Bob Page, can anyone point me in the direction of some stuff by him? I just recently finished reading Rapid Interpretation Of EKG's by Dale Dubin, and it was a really good (albeit slightly simplified) look at lead II and 12-lead interpretation. Uses lots of pictures, analogies, and easy-to-follow language. Would definately recommend this as well.


----------



## skyemt (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.multileadmedics.com/


this is the link to his website.


----------



## joemt (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm proud to call Bob Page a friend and Colleague.  I have sat through numerous lectures presented by him, and always come out of his classes feeling like I've absorbed so much more than I thought my brain could take in.  St. Johns in Springfield is a fairly progressive EMS service, they do a lot of research and educational studies, and their staff is much better for it.  I agree with Rid (as I almost always do), his a great educator, but he is also a good man.


----------

